# new glock 23



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

Got a new glock 23 today. When I was cleaning it there was some copper looking stuff on it. Anybody know what It might be


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes I do.

tumbleweed

Just kidding - it is the factory copper lubricant known as "Fel-Pro".

Nice choice - I have the Glock 23 and love it - it has been gone for about 15 weeks now getting some custom work done on it and I miss it - Hope it will be completed soon.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

SaltyDog said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> tumbleweed
> 
> ...


Yes....it is a lubricant from the factory. Did not know what it was called though. Is it made by the same Fel-Pro who makes gaskets for cars?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea from what I have read it is the same stuff Mike


----------

